# Need 1 for overnighter Wed, Jul 13



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Leave Bridge Bait around 1 and head out to floaters. Jig, chunk, and pop through the night for tuna, stop for snapper on way in or out. return to Freeport by noonish. boat is a 31 Cape Horn with F250s, 290 gal, garmin radar, 5012, AP, and b164 transducer. Carry an epirb, and extra handheld VHF and GPS with Ditch Bag. Clean boat and fish, head home. Send PM with phone # if interested. Need your own gear.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm your huckleberry...off tomorrow and don't have to return until Friday morning! Let me know if its a go...have all my own reels and tackle! 
Just let me know????
281-380-4831


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Postion filled. Thx to all that were interested. I'm keeping phone numbers of those that gave them. You're in my phone.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking forward to a bloody mess! LOL :wink:


----------

